# Stuff FLowering.



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 12, 2007)

i got 7 flowering fromseed only 1has shown sex,heres a pic.i will keep u updated on everthing i flower.they also ot there first shot of nutes bigbllom and tigerbloom.PS


----------



## Growdude (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks real good!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks if the other 6 are female it would be even grater!PS


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

i can see the white hairs already? looks female to me


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 13, 2007)

*Looking good PS. :aok: Can't wait to see them ladies full of fat frosty buds.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 13, 2007)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> i can see the white hairs already? looks female to me


yes correct thats the only one out of the 7 that showed sex till this morning,my greengiant showed balls dam since its also part of my flowering stuff.thanks TBG i cant wait either.PS


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

nice , i hope out of my 2 plants one is a fem atleast lol


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 14, 2007)

i hope u do also its a sad feeling to have to vegg then get males goodluck.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 15, 2007)

so i just became a father of another caliorange female.im waiting on 4 more plants from seedlings to show sex,1 of those is the wwxnb.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 17, 2007)

so i confirmed 1 more male and from the looks of it another fem 2 more to go that would be 4 males and 3 females so far not bad,im gonna leave the male in the dark till tonight and then pull i can tell but like to besure 2 seedlings left the wwxnb and a cali orange.PS


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 17, 2007)

I hope the WW x NB is female!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 17, 2007)

so do i!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 17, 2007)

*Any updated pics on the ladies PS? *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 17, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Any updated pics on the ladies PS? *


yes i was just getting ready to post some its been a while so here we go,1st pic is the first to show female signs she was getting rootbound so i repotted in a 3 gallon bucket.2nd pic is the 2nd one to show females signs so i also transplanted her to a new bucket also .the 3rd pic i beleive is showing slight signs of a female will no better tommorow or the nextday.4th pic is the wwxnb no signs of yet.and last but not least a plant i had going that wasnt looking to well but all of sudden took of no signs yet.i will get a family shot up next thanks.PS


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 18, 2007)

looks good


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 18, 2007)

They look great PurpleSkunk 

Some GREEN MOJO coming your way LOL!  

WM


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 18, 2007)

*Wow PS you got yourself some nice bushes going and they are very healthy looking. :aok:  What more can ya ask for except some buds but they will be coming soon enough.   Your doing a great job as always my friend keep it up. *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 18, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Wow PS you got yourself some nice bushes going and they are very healthy looking. :aok: What more can ya ask for except some buds but they will be coming soon enough.  Your doing a great job as always my friend keep it up. *


thanks i hope the rest are female then i may get the same amount as my last grow these seeds were to keep me busy well cloning. but ended up being some nice lttle bushes.heres apic of a top cola forming.PS


----------



## Miss Lead (Dec 18, 2007)

ooohhhh thems lookin REAL nice.


----------



## medicore (Dec 18, 2007)

Lookin real good there Purple!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 19, 2007)

so the 3rd one i suspected was a female is.so i transplanted into new bucket that makes 3 fem 2 more seedlings to go the wwxnb and the runt caliorange.i hope they are fem.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 19, 2007)

so decided to put 2 leggygreenlee clones to flower see what happens got alot more clippings going,i also took 2 clipping of the wwxnb i should know her sex in a day or so but i think i see a pistil.so 3 definite fem from seed 2 definte fem clones and the wwxnb would give me 6 females flowering well im rooting and vegging more clones. PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 21, 2007)

6 plants flowering as of now.3 caliorange 1 wwxnb and two leggy greenlee clones.waiting on last runt but six should do me fine well i wait for other 14 clones to root.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 21, 2007)

the first one to show sex gots about 4 more weeks well the others are bareling starting.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 22, 2007)

And A Family Shot.:d


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 23, 2007)

heres a pic of the oldest flowering.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 24, 2007)

so i ended up with 5 females from seedling 4 caliorange 1 wwxnb.the last one showed pistils this morning.i also got 3 clones flowering and onemore is almost ready to go in.PS


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 24, 2007)

Alright - a Stoney Bud going into flower!  Can't wait to see her getting into full bloom.

I'm very happy for you PS for your female SB.  Let er rip.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 24, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Alright - a Stoney Bud going into flower! Can't wait to see her getting into full bloom.
> 
> I'm very happy for you PS for your female SB. Let er rip.


yes and 3 clipping to get a mother i hope.so i got 8 females flowering:headbang: .PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 24, 2007)

heres the wwxnb and 2 cali orange pics.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 26, 2007)

heres a pic of all my females,and a afgooey seed i got odds are slim but i will give it a try.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 30, 2007)

1st pic cali orange been flowering since about 11/29/07 its 12/30/07 marks her halfway point .2nd pic is my wwxnb female flowering.im gonna have to name them all theres 9 in there total 4 are clones.PS


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 30, 2007)

*Lookin good my man. *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 1, 2008)

heres a family pic i have to get them out to water safer for me with my small closet,they seem to be doing well.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 2, 2008)

some more pics.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 3, 2008)

*Holy crap PS you got yourself a nice little jungle going and may i say they are looking very healthy and nice.   Whatever your doing mang keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 3, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Holy crap PS you got yourself a nice little jungle going and may i say they are looking very healthy and nice.  Whatever your doing mang keep it up. :aok: *


ya cant wait for it to be my wwxnb jungle since 2 rooted and are doing fine.hey TBG the fem wwxnb of mine has no smell literaly that normal?i popped a bagseed seed from some heavy bomb weed i came across i may drop a few more wwxnb seeds to see if i get anymore females with stronger traits.PS


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW u got a big buitifull family their i cant wait till my ww x nb looks like your lol mine is just about a week old but its growing very fast also my stem is purple was yours??and ive got it in fox farm just like all my outhers ..but any ways u grow is fantastic lookin cant wait to see ur harvest 








HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 3, 2008)

do u have a nute recipi that u been givin the ww x nb that u might be able to pm me , sorry for doble posting but i also wanted to sucribe to the thread and i never done that before so i was not shure how to


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 3, 2008)

I USE FOXFARM SOIL AND
PLAIN OLD TAP WATER TILL I FLOWER.
THEN I FEED A HALF DOSE OF FOXFARM BIG BLOOM AND TIGERBLOOM EVERY OTHER WATERING.
I USE A 24 OZ CUP AND THATS HOW MUCH WATER EACH PLANT GETS EVERY 2 DAYS OR SO.I USE TO OVER WATER BUT THE BIG THING IS LEARN FROM YOUR MISTAKES.I THINK IM GETTING BETTER.I HOPE THIS HELPS THEY SAY WW IS HARD TO GROW BUT ALL THE TROUBLES I HAD WITH THE CALI ORANGE MADE THINGS EASIER.ps


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 3, 2008)

SO IM GONNA PULL ONE CALI ORANGE SHE STARTED FLOWERING ABOUT 11/16/07 AFTER DOUBLE CHECKING.TODAYS IS DAY 47 I NEED TO MAKE ROOM AND 9 MORE DAYS SHOULDNT MAKE MUCH OF A DIFFRENCE. I CHECKED THE TRICHS AND THEY ARE ALL CLOUDY WITH A FEW AMBER.THE OTHERS STILL GOT 5 WEEKS OR SO.I WILL POST A PIC AFTER I CHOP.ps


----------



## medicore (Jan 3, 2008)

look real good man keep it up


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 4, 2008)

HERES A PIC NOT TO BAD AFTER ALL THE CLIPPINGS I TOOK SHOULD GET ATLEAST A HALF OZ FOR THOSE WONDERING. PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 5, 2008)

*Whats up PS. Looks like a nice little harvest mang. :aok: With all those damn cuttings you been taking you should have a pound of bud before ya know it.   Great job as always mang. *


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks like you did a nice job, would have been even better to have let it go another couple of weeks, i feel the buds look a little prem for me.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 5, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up PS. Looks like a nice little harvest mang. :aok: With all those damn cuttings you been taking you should have a pound of bud before ya know it.  Great job as always mang. *


thanks and im still taking more clippins.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 5, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> Looks like you did a nice job, would have been even better to have let it go another couple of weeks, i feel the buds look a little prem for me.


i chooped it 9 days before 8weeks so i cut it  a week and 2 days early,the trichs were cloudy and a few amber so i doubt it is premature,i got so many plants i had to make room.i doubt a week wolud have made much diffrence.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 6, 2008)

hers a some pics of suff flowering. 
1st pic is aclone.
2nd pic is a plant from seed thats got more crystals the most crystals ive seen with this strain.all took was a close up
3rd pic is another plant from seed.
4th pic is the wwxnb.
5th pic is a close up of the wwxnb.
6th pic is another plant from seed.
7th pic is a clone.
8th pic is a clone.
9th pic is a clone.
10th pic a 3 more clones i just put to flower. thats all till next time.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 8, 2008)

so everything is looking good,the cali orange is crystalizing up,and the wwxnb is starting to get a slight smell.PS


----------



## JeSus (Jan 8, 2008)

Love pic 5


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice job PS.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 8, 2008)

Plants are looking great.


----------



## timdog4 (Jan 8, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 9, 2008)

thansk guys things are going good and looking way much better then my last grow.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Whats going on PS. I see the ladies are looking better than ever.  Pretty soon were gonna have to change your name to Green Thumb.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 9, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats going on PS. I see the ladies are looking better than ever.  Pretty soon were gonna have to change your name to Green Thumb.  *


nah i cant take the credit for what foxfarm soil does lol,but i think im getting better and better each time,my clones look like there gonna be more potent then there mother .PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 12, 2008)

heres some family pics!!!!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 15, 2008)

update.
i put my cali orange mother 2 flower to make room for my WWxNb mother i have a few more clones of that rooting once they finish i will start taking WWxNb clipping to fill my room, i have like 14 plants flowering all diffrent stages some a week apart some 2 weeks. PS oh ya my WWxNb seems to be getting alot of crystals .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 16, 2008)

*Whats up PS. Everything is looking and sounding great. It's cool to have your plants spread out like that in flower. You can harvest a few one week and a few the next week and so on. That's how we have ours going and we never run out of BUD.   Anyway keep up the great work mang. :aok: *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks TBG
heres some pics of my oldest she should be ready  about feb 15th.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 18, 2008)

update
1st pic SToneyBud Closeup!!
2nd pic oldest caliorange Closeup!!
last pic is the oldest caliorange!!!!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 20, 2008)

heres a pic of 1 of my clones this was the strongest,a nice closeup shot for u also seems as if the thc is alot more then its mum.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 23, 2008)

new pics and my calioronage is showing purple on the leaves what do u think the plant is lacking?
1st pis close up of the StoneyBud
2nd pic is a close up a another cali orange,
3rd pic is a pic of the whole plant in pic 2
and last but not least my oldest plant showing purple what u think the plant needs?she's dew  feb15.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking good PurpleS!


----------



## Growdude (Jan 23, 2008)

Those buds are huge now but by Feb 15 there be twice as big and juicy!
Very nice!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks fellas there coming along!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 23, 2008)

*Everything is looking great as always PS.:aok:  Not sure if she is lacking anything PS just might be finishing up for ya.   What do ya got about two or three weeks left on the Cali? *


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 23, 2008)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> new pics and my calioronage is showing purple on the leaves what do u think the plant is lacking?
> 1st pis close up of the StoneyBud
> 2nd pic is a close up a another cali orange,
> 3rd pic is a pic of the whole plant in pic 2
> and last but not least my oldest plant showing purple what u think the plant needs?she's dew feb15.


Hey PS,
  That first photo of that bud is awesome, great grow and *happy toking* when it's time... Awesome Job!!!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 23, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is looking great as always PS.:aok: Not sure if she is lacking anything PS just might be finishing up for ya.  What do ya got about two or three weeks left on the Cali? *


Ya thats what i hoped shes the oldest and is do feb 15th i think maybe early im positive she went to flower dec 15.


> Hey PS,
> That first photo of that bud is awesome, great grow and *happy toking* when it's time... Awesome Job!!!


thanks thats that stoneybud.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 24, 2008)

im may have to pull her today make room,what u guys think?shes dew the 15th of feb.PS


----------



## akirahz (Jan 24, 2008)

those are some incredible buds O_O  -- i says its your garden, pull what you wanna pull


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 24, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> those are some incredible buds O_O -- i says its your garden, pull what you wanna pull


kool thanks akirahz.anyone else?still got like 20 somethin days.the trichs are all cloudy thats for sure.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 25, 2008)

2 came down making room for 4 more clones.i thought i had 2 that were a week apart but they were all put in to flower 12/5/07 so all should be well i thought it was the 15th but that was after the first sex signs showed.the wwxnb stll has a while and i cleaned out all my cali orange clones and took 2clippings of stoneybud to start things off.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 26, 2008)

im putting the date on the pots when they go on 12/12 now!!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 26, 2008)

.....:d


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking real good PS..let me know if you need some help with smoking it..


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 26, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Looking real good PS..let me know if you need some help with smoking it..


i never need help but im always ready to share the wealth get yur lighter ready !PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 26, 2008)

*I'm ready with bong in hand PS start packing. :hubba:   Congrats on the harvest mang. :aok: *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 26, 2008)

ya i got 4 more almost ready,id say a month or so more and then i got about 6 more that are about 2weeks behind the 4.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 26, 2008)

the good thing is i got 12 plant still flowering all diffrent ages and 15 more cali orange clones that should all be readi in about 2 weeks.then i will start my stoneybud clippings.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 28, 2008)

so heres a pic as 2 dry,not the biggest buds but getting better.will be pulling 3 more in about 20 days.looks like im gonna get the same amount of 2 plants as i did with my last 5 yayyy>PS .


----------



## BenDover (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice grow, PS! :hubba: 

Out of curiosity, how much has your Cali Orange yielded per plant? Did you do any training to them?

I have some Cali Orange seeds on order and I am hoping mine turn out as nice as yours. :bongin:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 29, 2008)

BenDover said:
			
		

> Very nice grow, PS! :hubba:
> 
> Out of curiosity, how much has your Cali Orange yielded per plant? Did you do any training to them?
> 
> I have some Cali Orange seeds on order and I am hoping mine turn out as nice as yours. :bongin:


i actually am new to this but im sure u can yield more then i have but ive got about a oz a plant this time around it looks like 1oz and 1/2 a plant.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 29, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest PS. Hey mang it's not how much ya grow but how good it is and it's FREE. :hubba: *


----------



## BenDover (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, PS. :joint:

That is good to hear, since my grow area is limited right now and I will probably only be flowering 1 or 2 plants.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 29, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *CONGRATS on the harvest PS. Hey mang it's not how much ya grow but how good it is and it's FREE. :hubba: *


so true free weed that tastes good is the best .PS


> [Thanks, PS. :joint:
> 
> That is good to hear, since my grow area is limited right now and I will probably only be flowering 1 or 2 plants./QUOTE]
> no problem all i can say is learn the art of cloning clone your females.seeds are kool but knowing the sex is great expecialy when limited space..PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 30, 2008)

so i got 40 grams it was ready for jars so i cut it up at weighed then jared.i may still loose 5 grams or so.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 31, 2008)

stoney bud came down 9 days early lol.needed room 2 more get chooped in the next 5 to ten days.PS


----------



## sillysara (Jan 31, 2008)

hey purple good going on your grow well done


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 31, 2008)

heres a pic of it and boy let me tell you this bud is heavy and sticky and tight not fluffy im beggining to think my cali isnt the real deal.thanks again TBG and this plant is definetly gonna weigh more then the 2 i just pulled i can just tell.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 15, 2008)

so everthingis going well i pulled 6 so far and got about 3ounces  ill letyou know how the stoneybud smokes soon.i have 12 more  still flowering i think the next bacth will be ready3-10-08,got some clones going starting a new mum and i also gott a bag seed chronic i put to flower 4 days ago,so much going on its hard to get evrthing but all is well and am still trying to grow enuff to supply my habbit.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 16, 2008)

so the bagseed chronic showed its first pistils i will now mother it back to vegg she goes after i took 2 clippings.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Feb 17, 2008)

SO HERES A PIC OF MY CLONES FLOWERING ALL IN DIFFFRENT STAGES I KEPT THEM SHORT SEE WHAT HAPPENS,IALSO NEEDTO GET SOME NEW SOIL I BEEN REUSEING MY OLD SOIL CAUSE THEY BEEN OUT LATELY I THINK I GOT A SALT ISSUE.BUT I SHOULD BE OK I GOT CLONES AND SEEDS GOING ALLDAY:holysheep: .ps


----------



## Melissa (Feb 17, 2008)

very nice :tokie: and that bud is making my mouth water :hubba:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 3, 2008)

heres a pic of a clone from my wwxnb mother i put her to flower of the get go to see what happend shes do the 30th.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow everything looks great man! im using the same cardboard box method to dry  good luck on the rest of them...youll be set for a long time


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 3, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Wow everything looks great man! im using the same cardboard box method to dry  good luck on the rest of them...youll be set for a long time


thanks im just keeping it going.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 29, 2012)

beautiful....  It's obvious that you know what you are doing. Keep it up. You are a very powerful and positive force in the universe 

Peace


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 29, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> beautiful....  It's obvious that you know what you are doing. Keep it up. You are a very powerful and positive force in the universe
> 
> Peace


I Can only speak for myself I don't think I'll ever know what I'm doing I just make sure I have fun,you can never learn everything just Osborb what u can and hope for the best thanks for checking this old thread out.Ps


----------

